# Web/Graphic Designer moving to Spain



## al15tair (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am about to move to Spain with my partner, she is a TEFL teacher and will have no problem in getting work, but I on the other hand will need some help.

Do any of you kind people have any advice on breaking into the Spanish design world? I am a web/multimedia/graphic designer, with a Masters in Multimedia.

To be honest any pointers, websites or the likes would be awesome. One hinderance is my Spanish is pretty non-existent although I am trying to remedy that as quickly as I can.

Many thanks in advance.

Ali.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

al15tair said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am about to move to Spain with my partner, she is a TEFL teacher and will have no problem in getting work, but I on the other hand will need some help.
> 
> ...


If your partner has a job lined up in Spain then all well and good, but there are an awful lot of TEFL teachers out of work, it by no means guarrantees you a job. There is rising mass unemployment over here at the moment

As for you, well you would need to be totally fluent in both written and spoken Spanish to break into the spanish design world, however, you could try googling the type of companies you have in mind and sending them your CV, you never know?? Or you could try freelance or being a self employed designer working over the internet???

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

OK Ali....here you go!

First off.....you'll never get a job! Ever! And if by some miracle you do then you'll work for nothing. So discard that idea now and accept you have to go it alone.

Going it alone? Here's the state of play!
The Spanish market is difficult....it's all jobs for the boys even though the boys are crap. You've probably seen that already. And without Spanish and a lot of connections you got no hope.

Brit market in Spain....well it's there, but essentially nobody wants to pay. The poverty speech rules so you better be prepared.

My advice....look at _all_ markets! Brits (and Spaniards) in Spain.....when you have a reasonable competence in the language.....and worldwide!
So at the outset I would suggest you focus on everything....everywhere. That's what I did four years ago and I'm still here. 
Admittedly the majority of my business comes from Spain.....but it wasn't something I aimed at....cos I didn't want to put all my eggs in one basket.

The problem you will have here is not competition from Pros.....they're few and far between. It will be business lost to chancers, hucksters, hobbyists, and UK amateurs supplementing their pension by producing utter crap for beer money.
Cos if something is cheap....irrespective of whether it makes the client look a [email protected] on the internet....then Brits will have some of it.

What we need here is MORE pros to build a viable market....not have these car boot sale hobbyists bringing it to the lowest common denominator.

So there you have it! If you're going to take it on you're going to have to dig deeper than you ever have in your life!


----------



## al15tair (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow. Erm, thanks XTreme. You don't mince your words do you.

I do know what you mean though because it's pretty much like that over here- not what you know, it's who you know. I'm prepared to give it a go, even if I just have to base myself in Spain and continue as best I can with my existing clients... The 1 hour lag isn't too big a problem, and most of my work is done over the netweb anyway.

Thanks for your input though.

Kind regards,

Ali


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

al15tair said:


> Wow. Erm, thanks XTreme. You don't mince your words do you.


Actually Ali.....it would be a lot stronger than that but Jo will end up nuking it!

Any help or advice you ever need in Spain just let me know.

And when you do get here just remember DTA.....Don't Trust Anybody!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

al15tair said:


> Wow. Erm, thanks XTreme. You don't mince your words do you.
> 
> I do know what you mean though because it's pretty much like that over here- not what you know, it's who you know. I'm prepared to give it a go, even if I just have to base myself in Spain and continue as best I can with my existing clients... The 1 hour lag isn't too big a problem, and most of my work is done over the netweb anyway.
> 
> ...



Spain is very "strong" on the "its not what you know, but who" across the board!! I'm glad I'm managing to keep you in check Xtreme, someone needs to :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Spain is very "strong" on the "its not what you know, but who" across the board!! I'm glad I'm managing to keep you in check Xtreme, someone needs to :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


You are a softy Jojo Xtrme has you wrapped round his little finger


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> You are a softy Jojo Xtrme has you wrapped round his little finger


You've got me all wrong Veronica.....I'm a gentleman! I wouldn't take advantage of Jo!

However....if she did put in a request for a Tony Danza then I'd be more than willing to oblige. It would be rude not to. 

Unfortunately the only request I've had from Jo so far is to go down and do her ironing!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You've got me all wrong Veronica.....I'm a gentleman! I wouldn't take advantage of Jo!
> 
> However....if she did put in a request for a Tony Danza then I'd be more than willing to oblige. It would be rude not to.
> 
> Unfortunately the only request I've had from Jo so far is to go down and do her ironing!


Well at least you are good for something then extreme. You can come and do my ironing too:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

